# Alles noch in Planung und großes ?



## Grejama (21. Juli 2012)

Hallöööchen!

Ich bin neu hier und per Zufall auf diese Seite gestoßen!
Mein Mann und ich haben vor vier Jahren unser schrottreifes Haus aber mit superschönem Grundstück gekauft.
Das Haus ist nun renoviert, aber wir haben immer noch unsere "kleine Schwimmkuhle" im Garten, welche es noch auszufüllen gilt.
Die vermeintliche Schwimmkuhle wird zur Zeit als Holzlagerstätte genutzt und ist ca. 5x 9 m groß.
An einer Längsseite ragen dicke, ca. 1/2 Tonne schwere Natursteine etwa 2m in die Höhe, an der anderen Längsseite ist nur eine Höhe von ca. 50 cm erreicht, dann grenzt Wiese an.

Nun überlegen wir was das Beste ist: Biopool oder der herkömmliche Chlorpool!
Viele raten uns von einem Biopool/Schwimmteich ab, weil es angeblich nur "Schmu" und Chlor leichter zu händeln sei. 
Außerdem wäre ein Biopool viel teurer in der Anschaffung und man müsse ihn genauso pflegen und wahrten wie einen Chlorpool.

Dann müsse man einen enormen Platz für Pool und Reinigunszone einplanen...

Ich würde nur mal generell eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen hören! Seid ihr zufrieden mit euren Pools bzw. Schwimmteichen, wie groß ist der Aufwand der Reinigung für euch und ist die Anschaffung wirklich so teuer?

Ich bin gespannt  auf eure Antworten und forste jetzt mal die übrigen Beiträge durch!

Danke schöööö 

Grejama


----------



## günter-w (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alles noch in Planung und großes ?*

Hallo Grejama, herzlich willkommen hier im Forum. Ja was was besser ist ist eine persönliche Angelegenheit.  Ich möchte meinen Schwimmteich nichtmehr missen. Wir wollen kein Chlor. Auf die Gartengestaltung kommt es auch an was besser passt und welcher Stil verwirktlicht werden soll. Wer alles sterilhaben will, keine Tiere im Wasser kein Biofilm an der Folie, usw.dem kann ich nur zu einem Pool raten. Die Anschaffungskosten sind bei einem Biopooll oder Schwimmteich  höher als beim Chlorpool vorallem wenn du es machen lässt. Beim selbstbau kommt es auf deinen persönlichen Anspruch auf Optik an und was du alles selbst machen kannst bzw. willst. Bei den Unterhaltskosten verhält es sich meist umgekehrt. Ich kann dir nur Raten schaue dir so viel wie mögkich Schwimmteiche Biopool und Chlorpool an und sprech mit den Besitzen über ihre Erfahrung und mach dir dann ein eigenes Bild was zu euch passt.Was den Aufwand angeht ist auch so eine Sache für den eine n ist es Entspannung wenn er seine Pflanzen pflegt für den anderen notwendiges Übel und bekommt Stress wenn er schon daran denkt. Ich hoffe ihr findet für euch den richtigen Weg.Wenn es euch nicht zu weit ist könnt ihr auch gerne mal bei uns vorbeischauen


----------



## pipoharley (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alles noch in Planung und großes ?*

Hallo Grejama !
Wir haben vor fast 3 Jahren einen Schwimmteich gebaut  und uns gegen einen Chlorpool entschieden. Der Hauptgrund war folgender: 
Ein Schwimmteich ist das GANZE !!!!!  Jahr eine wunderbare Sache , der Chlorpool nur einige Monate.Die Pflanzen und Tiere am Wasser zu beobachten ist sehr entspannend. 
Auch bei "schei.." Wetter oder im Winter - der Schwimmteich ist immer etwas Schönes .
Seit wir den Schwimmteich haben sind wir viel öfter im Garten ,sogar schon frühmorgens - vor dem Arbeiten,weil es einfach so entspannend ist.

Meine Meinung nach dieser Zeit :  Ich würde immer wieder einen Schwimmteich bauen !!! und mich gegen einen Chlorpool entscheiden.

pipoharley


----------



## PeterBoden (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alles noch in Planung und großes ?*

Hallo,


Grejama schrieb:


> Nun überlegen wir was das Beste ist: Biopool oder der herkömmliche Chlorpool!
> Grejama



vor dieser Frage stand ich auch einmal, vielleicht einige andere Boardies genau so. 
Wir konnten sie definiert beantworten.



Lies dich ruhig im Board ein. Das geht nicht nur mal so schnell nebenbei.

Solltest du ein paar Fotos von deinem Grundstück, also was einmal dein Traumteich werden soll, liefern können bekommst du hier wertvolle Tipps für deine Verwirklichung.

Garantiert.


Im Unterforum 'Fachbeiträge' hast du Stoff für einige schlafarme Nächte...


----------



## Grejama (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alles noch in Planung und großes ?*

Hallöööchen!

 Ja, das hilft wirklich schon mal weiter!

Werde mich einmal durch alle Themen durchklicken und dann einmal ein paar Fotos von unsrem Garten einstellen. Eigentlich ist es bei uns eher mediterran, da wir dicke halbe Tonnen schwere Natursteine im Garten gestapelt und überall verteilt haben... 

Daher denke ich schon, dass dort ein Schwimmteich eher reinpassen würde, allerdings habe ich Angst dort zu schwimmen, wo mir die Wasserpflanzen die Beine streicheln... Das würde mich glaube ich wahnsinnig machen. Spricht eher für einen Naturpool...

Die Gartenarbeit an sich ist für uns eher Entspannung. Wir haben sowieso viel Arbeit mit dem Gemüsegarten, das etwas weitere Gartenarbeit am Teich nichts ausmachen dürfte.
Nur möchte ich diese ganze Chlorgeschichte besser nicht, da wir drei kleine Kinder haben und mit natürliches Wasser da wichtiger ist...

Kann man in einem Schwimmteich __ Wasserschildkröten halten? Wir haben Landschildkröten, welche ebenfalls schön zum Anschauen sind, deshalb die Frage...

Desweiteren kann bei uns kein Bagger mehr auf das Gelände, weil nun alles zugebaut ist...

Müßten dann also alles per Hand auskoffern.... Spricht dann eher für einen Naturpool, den wir aufmauern...

Ihr merkt, ich sollte mir eher erst mal alles durchlesen und dann kommt hoffentlich der Durchblick!

Aber zunächst erstmal noch mal ein herzliches Dankeschön für die lieben Antworten!toll


----------



## PeterBoden (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Alles noch in Planung und großes ?*



Grejama schrieb:


> Daher denke ich schon, dass dort ein Schwimmteich eher reinpassen würde, allerdings habe ich Angst dort zu schwimmen, wo mir die Wasserpflanzen die Beine streicheln... Das würde mich glaube ich wahnsinnig machen.



Grejama, nein! 
Das ist es nicht, das wird es nicht!

Sorry für die Ausrufezeichen als Zeichen des Schreiens. In einem Schwimmteich wird der Schwimmbereich grundsätzlich clean, sprich abgegrenzt gestaltet. Da ist nichts mit 'Pflanzen um die Beine' oder 'Ekliges unter den Füßen'.

Punktum.

Der Schwimmbereich (bei kleineren Teichen auch als Tümpel- oder Abkühlbereich geschaffen denn ein unbeschwertes, örtliches Abkühlen im Wasser ist ebenso willkommen als wenn viele Meterbahnen abgeschwommen werden) ist immer nur ein Teil deines gesamten Teiches.
Dein gesamter Teich unterteilt sich in den 'cleanen' Schwimmbereich, der andere Teil ist dein Filter- und Regenerationsbereich.

Der Filter- und Regenerationsbereich ist der Bereich in welchem deine Pflanzen wachsen. 
Die Pflanzen als klärende Komponenten (sie verzehren deine unerwünschten Nährstoffe vom Wasservolumen) haben immer kontinuierlichen Zugriff auf deinen Teich. 

Sie sitzen im Substrat, ein mageres Substrat denn sie sollen die Nährstoffe aus dem sie umgebenden Wasser entnehmen, das können sie mit Leichtigkeit. 
Sie haben keinerlei Nährstoffe welche du ihnen zugestehst. Es sind Hungerkünstler.

All das willst du. Einige werden darben, andere Spezialisten werden recht gut wachsen.

Als Belohnung bekommst du auf Grund der durch sie verursachten Nährstoffarmut klares Wasser. 



Grejama schrieb:


> Desweiteren kann bei uns kein Bagger mehr auf das Gelände, weil nun alles zugebaut ist...
> Müßten dann also alles per Hand auskoffern.... Spricht dann eher für einen Naturpool, den wir aufmauern...



Ohne Bagger wird es wohl eine Fleißaufgabe, es wird ja doch kein 0815 Fischteich mit 18 m² Oberfläche...

Plant erst einmal die Basics (wie es heute so schön heißt auf Denglish) ab, den Umriss, also euren Teich.
Was geht, was ist möglich, was ist nicht machbar.
Nehmt ein paar Gartenschläuche oder Markierungsbänder und steckt euren Teich maximal ab!
Jetzt kommen die Details, das Tiefenprofil usw. usf...

Träumt.


----------

